# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  καλώς σας βρήκα

## evaluieva

γεια σας κ απο μενα παιδια

μαρακι ,ευχαριστουμε για την πρωτοβουλια να φιλοξενησεις ολα εμας ...τ'αστεγα   ::  
καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι !  :Big Grin:

----------


## vas

καλως το ευάκιιι

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ευα καλως ηρθες!!!!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Γειά σου κουμπάρα! Καλωσήρθες!

----------

καλος ηρθες   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dina

Καλως ηρθες ευα με τα υπέροχα πουλακια σου.

----------


## dartanian

με τέτοια ταχύτητα , οργάνωση αν κατεβαίναμε στις εκλογές θα παίρναμε σίγουρα θέση στη Βουλή. Χωρίς να γνωριζόμαστε μεταξύ μας συγκεντρωθήκαμε στον νέο χώρο τόσο γρήγορα , Μπράβο μας.

----------


## fragos

καλως ηρθες Ευα!

----------


## maria ps

Καλώς ήρθες Εύα!

----------


## fotis_k

Καλως ηρθες Ευα!

Περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες απο τα καναρινια σου.

----------


## jk21

καλως ηρθες ευα! 

* ε ,οχι και αστεγη...μπορει πανω στην εφηβεια να την ειχες κοπανησει απο το σπιτι σου αλλα στο αλλο που σε φιλοξενουνε εισαι αρχινοικοκυρα  :winky:   :Big Grin:  
* το κακο ειναι οτι τα γεροντοπαλικαρα που συχναζανε-ζουνε  εκει δεν ειχανε-χουνε και πολυ συνηθισει γυναικεια παρουσια  :Big Grin:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Kαλως ορισες Ευα στην παρεα μας...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Φανή

Καλώς ήρθες!   :Big Grin:

----------


## evaluieva

> ...στο αλλο που σε φιλοξενουνε εισαι αρχινοικοκυρα   
> * το κακο ειναι οτι τα γεροντοπαλικαρα που συχναζανε εκει δεν ειχανε και πολυ συνηθισει γυναικεια παρουσια


ε, τον θελαν τον γερμανο τους εκει χα  ::  χαχ
καθε αρχη κ δυσκολη...
το πολυ πολυ να μου πεταξουν καμια βομβα χαχα
θα παω...  ::   ηρωϊκα

----------


## xXx

καλώς μας ήρθες miss ''μάτι''

----------

